# Marine Parade - Dover



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello,

I normally use Marine Parade to overnight before catching a ferry, but when we returned in July we noticed it was all blocked off.

Does anyone know if this is still the case and I will have to overnight elsewhere to catch this coming Wednesday mornings 06:00am ferry. One of those crazy spare of the moment decisions to make the most of current heatwave.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi zozzer

There's a big old thread in "Wild Camping" about Marine Parade - >> click here <<.

I seem to remember it was shut off for local celebrations and such.

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I went past Friday and all seemed ok but as it was 2pm it wasnt packed with Motorhomes then.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: MARINE PARADE - DOVER*



Zozzer said:


> .... to make the most of current heatwave.


Have I missed something ? The temperature never rose above 20 deg C in our part of Oxfordshire today and there has been a brisk cool wind blowing non-stop.

Heatwave ? What heatwave ?

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We are having a heatwave here in the South East Griz-- come South :lol:

http://www.doverdc.co.uk/parking/parking_in_dover.aspx


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone, thought I'd better check up first in case we needed to make alternative arrangements.

Grizzly, we had planned on going up to Scotland but the weather looked less favourable than the continent. The Countryfile weather forcast indicated it would be up in 30's in the South East of Enland later in the week with the high pressure becoming more dominant, so we thought of nipping back over to the Cologne area for a couple of weeks as we enjoyed it so much in July.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> The Countryfile weather forcast indicated it would be up in 30's in the South East of Enland later in the week .


Wow ! I'll have to get my summer clothes out. Might even have to put my vests away....!

Enjoy Cologne.

G :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Weather update for Toulouse / Albi / Carmaux / Tarn area of France:

BLOODY HOT 8O 8O - 35 to 40 degrees aparently!!!!

Guess where we are heading in a couple of weeks time?? 8) 
Guess what the weather will be like in a couple of weeks time?  

cant wait cant wait   

Carl and Flo


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

they are still saying 90deg on Wednesday---phew loads of Icecream and cold drinks.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

It was very hot this morning at home, beads of sweat began to appear when I realised my insurance would run three days before coming back home, and my insurance policy hadn't arrived in the post having renewed it last week. Rang Safegaurd but they couldn't email the cert in PDF format, so I ended up travelling over to Leeds (100mile round trip) to pick it up in person so we could set off to Dover in the morning.

Apart from Friday, weather looks brilliant for the next fornight around the Rhine and the Ruhr where we are going.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We now use the car park overnight - turn right at the first traffic lights. Quiet, empty, and free overnight - OK, the view's not as great, but it's less hassle


----------

